# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Ziekte van Pfeiffer,wie weet er meer over?

## Nienke

Hallo, ik heb een vraagje weet iemand hoelang je besmtet blijft en wanneer je weer uit iemands glas kunt drinken? Want ik heb pfeifer al eens eerder gehad en nu hoorde ik dat ik het weer had, allemaal heel raar de dokters snapten het ook niet maar toch is het zo. En ik ben nu 2 weken aan het rusten en het gaat alweer heel goed, als je het niet zolang hebt is het dan ook minder besmettelijk? Groetjes

----------


## nancee

ik wil niet zegge dat ik er veel van weet, maar volgens mijn moeder ( werkt op ziekenhuis ) kun je pfeifer maar een keer hebbe, je maakt namelijk een antistof ofsoiets aan voor het virus dus kun je het niet meerdere keren krijgen , zelf heb ik nu toevallig ook pfeiffer en ik weet dus hoe vervelend het is , dus sterkte ermee

----------


## katje45

Die ziekte van Pfeiffer is al besmettelijk voordat iemand weet dat hij/zij deze ziekte onder de leden heeft. Ongeveer 4 tot 7 weken voor die tijd.
Hoe lang iemand na die tijd besmettelijk blijft is niet geheel te zeggen.

Veel mensen dragen de ziekte ook bij zich zonder dat zij daar ziek van worden. Plus dat hoop mensen deze ziekte al op jonge leeftijd gehad hebben zonder dat ze wisten dat ze de ziekte van Pfeiffer hadden.
Overigens is het ook bekend dat als in een gezin iemand de ziekte van Pfeiffer heeft de overige gezinsleden daar meestal geen last van krijgen.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hoelang is het besmettelijk; De incubatietijd van de ziekte van pfeiffer is bij kinderen in de basisschoolleeftijd ongeveer vier tot tien dagen. Bij jongvolwassenen is die vier tot zeven weken. De ziekte is al tijdens de incubatietijd besmettelijk en blijft tot soms achttien maanden na de ziekte besmettelijk. Sommige mensen zijn daarna nog gedurende bepaalde periodes besmettelijk, ze merken daar zelf verder niks van. Deze besmettelijkheid is verder niet gevaarlijk voor de mensen om je heen omdat de meeste mensen het virus al hebben doorgemaakt en dus antistoffen hebben. Of sterk genoeg zijn om het virus te overwinnen. Andere mensen lopen dus niet zo heel snel de kans om besmet te worden.

Groetjes Luuss

----------

